# Maggie graduates!



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Maggie just finished with the AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy Program last night! :aktion033: She did really well & was the only small dog (toy or otherwise) in the class of 12! All the dogs were labs, border collies & large mixed breeds! She was calm, relaxed and had no fear issues with the larger dogs! I was so proud of her! :happy: :happy:

So far she has had Obedience training (beginner) & the S.T.A.R. program, so now we'll soon be doing "Canine Good Citizen" training! Our goal for the future is to have her do the "Therapy Dog" training that visits schools, hospitals, etc. Two trainers have said she seems to have that calm & friendly personality for being a puppy & they thought she would be an excellent candidate for that! So we'll see.

On the home front, she has mastered ringing the bell to go outside to potty! Loving that! I did not opt to do the puppy pads. And happily I kept her occupied enough with chew toys, etc, that we have had no issues with chewing anything that was not hers. For the most part she has been easy to train, but it does take constant work & repetition on my part! But I'm enjoying the rewards & it's worth all the time I have been devoting to her & her training!

Oh and the grooming is a breeze now! I do brushing daily, teeth cleaning, face cleaning, weekly baths, top knots, bows, the usual! But for her cuts/trimming I take her to the groomer. She actually seems to enjoy it!! My groomer says she is one of the calmest puppies she has ever worked with! That seems to be her nature, but don't let that fool you, because she is full of energy at play time! :chili:

Ok, thanks for letting me brag! I'm a happy Mom & so proud of my sweet Maggie! :heart: :heart: I couldn't be happier or more in love with my sweet girl! :heart:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Sounds like the most perfect puppy to be the best dog too😄 this breed is incredible😘


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yay congratulations Maggie and Trisha! That's great news. I did Star puppy with both of mine. Then tried CGC with Gustave but he failed at the last task(where I walk away and go out of sight and he has to stay calm) because we were dealing with separation anxiety at that time. Hopefully he would do better now if we tried again but I never went back. It is so fun and I am sure Maggie is going to ace it. <3


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so happy for you! Maggie sounds so perfect! She will make a great therapy dog! And you can brag all you want to on here! We love it! But we love pics too! LOL!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations to Maggie!


----------



## panancy (Dec 4, 2012)

:aktion033: Congratulations to you both! How old is Maggie?


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Ann Mother said:


> Sounds like the most perfect puppy to be the best dog too&#55357;&#56836; this breed is incredible&#55357;&#56856;


Yes, you are so right! A lot of credit must be given to this breed! They're awesome & smart little doggies!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

eiksaa said:


> Yay congratulations Maggie and Trisha! That's great news. I did Star puppy with both of mine. Then tried CGC with Gustave but he failed at the last task(where I walk away and go out of sight and he has to stay calm) because we were dealing with separation anxiety at that time. Hopefully he would do better now if we tried again but I never went back. It is so fun and I am sure Maggie is going to ace it. <3


*Thank You, Aastha! * Well, I've seen Gustave's videos & he is one smart boy! Now, I'm going to dread CGC now...lol. Not so sure how Maggie would do in the walking away out of sight task! She does do the stay and I walk away for a good distance, 20 feet or more, but that's when she can still see me, then I call & she runs like the wind to me! lol So we'll let you know how it goes when we take that class!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

sherry said:


> I'm so happy for you! Maggie sounds so perfect! She will make a great therapy dog! And you can brag all you want to on here! We love it! But we love pics too! LOL!


*Sherry, Thank you!!* I know, I must be a bad Mommy. I'm sure most mom's would have a pic in a graduation gown & cap! :biggrin:
When she gets her Certificate & Medal from AKC, I'll get a pic with her then!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

panancy said:


> :aktion033: Congratulations to you both! How old is Maggie?


*Thank you, Nancy!* She is 9 months old!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

*Thank You, Mags & Donna!!!*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow! I'm impressed! Great job!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: Congrats to you both.:good post - perfect


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations! Maggie sounds like just the most wonderful puppy!
And good job to you as well! All of that training take a lot of time and dedication by you! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Trisha said:


> *Thank You, Aastha! * Well, I've seen Gustave's videos & he is one smart boy! Now, I'm going to dread CGC now...lol. Not so sure how Maggie would do in the walking away out of sight task! She does do the stay and I walk away for a good distance, 20 feet or more, but that's when she can still see me, then I call & she runs like the wind to me! lol So we'll let you know how it goes when we take that class!



Oh she'll do great. Our problem was never practicing that before the test. I have faith Maggie won't be a goober like Gustave.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Good for you Maggie!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Way to go Maggie:aktion033: Trisha of course you need to brag about your Maggie, she's one smart girl:wub:
I think it's wonderful that you would like to share Maggie with others who need her love, so many in nursing homes and hospital's just need their day's brightened by someone like you and your precious Maggie.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

That's great--congratulations. We're also working our way up to good citizen for therapy. Tyler is stuck in our school's obedience 2 class for many months though, so it will definitely be a while. Hopefully, though, we'll be right behind you!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats to you both. Way to go Maggie!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations to Maggie and Mom!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Instead of doing the quotes & saving time ....

**** Deborah ~ Susan ~ Kathleeen ~ Brenda ~ Paula ~ Kim ~ Joanne ~ Tracey ****
:ThankYou:

*Thank you so much for the congratulations, kind & sweet words & comments to Maggie & I! It was so appreciated you took the time to write a comment & support us! Thanks again, everyone! I hope I didn't miss anyone!*


----------

